# Color Fantasies. Color bending presets for LR.



## gavinseim (Feb 18, 2010)

[img width=452 height=3'1]http://prophotoshow.net/seim_effects//samples-shows/image_samples/cf1/lomo_aft.jpg[/img]​
Hey all. My latest collection of presets just went live. I'm stoked about the results. I think their really a winner. As always members can use the LR forum promo code to save. It will give you 15% off. The code is: LRFORUM

I looked at a lot at color for this collection. It was fun because I was focused on only color. The nuances that effect the tone and feel of our images. I looked at color in film and at how other masters were using color. It was an interesting study that I'll continue to expand on for future updates.

*You can find lots of example and the video here...* http://prophotoshow.net/seim_effects/lightroom-presets-color-fantasy/

*If you want to try them there's also a FREE sampler pack...* http://prophotoshow.net/seim_effects/2'1'/'2/18/free-lightroom-presets-color-fantasies-sampler/

Enjoy... Gav


----------

